# stunningly good tutorial on glamour retouching



## The_Traveler (Jan 7, 2007)

I have been getting e newsletter from this site and using her methods.

This tutorial #4 on glamour retouching is just stunning and well worth the time.

http://www.photoshopmama.net/psm_ezine/free_tips.html


----------



## JCphotitos (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.  Im kinda sleppy tonight but tomorrow will try some of those tips and will post it here.

Good night 

JC


----------



## niccig (Jan 14, 2007)

That is a cool tutorial.  Do you have any idea what's in the Powder action, though?  I'd be really annoyed if I paid $5 for it and it turned out to be creating a couple of really simple layers.


----------



## niccig (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually, a while after I posted above, I found a tutorial that gives remarkably similar results as the Powder action at http://www.photoshopmama.net/chores/tip_2_04/


----------

